# Grizzly G9956 or Jet AFS1000B Air Filtration System



## Scomel Basses (Sep 13, 2012)

I’m getting ready to buy an air filtration system and am looking at either the Grizzly G9956 or the Jet AFS1000B. Just going by the specs, the Grizzly reads better and is made in Taiwan, don’t know where the Jet is made. I know specs aren’t everything. Anybody have any opinions on these two machines? I have a 10% off for the Grizzly which makes it less than the Jet by about $70 or so. Thanks for your help!


----------



## 4thStreet (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the Jet model. It has been a good machine. Runs quiet and works well.


----------



## 4thStreet (Mar 2, 2013)

My Jet is a few years old, made in Tiawan.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have 2 Jets*

They work fine. The filters do get clogged up even with part time use. Cleaning isn't bad, but I need a ladder to reach them both. A little noisy on High. Both remotes work, but one does not with certain flourescent lights close by. I had to make an eyebrow to shield the sensor on the main unit. Now it works OK. Grizzly may have better CS...? but the Jet guys helped me out with that issue just fine.:yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have the Jet, purchased a few months ago when on sale at Woodcraft.

I use it mostly on the slow speed.

I am happy with this machine.


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> _They work fine. The filters do get clogged up even with part time use. Cleaning isn't bad, but I need a ladder to reach them both._ A little noisy on High. Both remotes work, but one does not with certain flourescent lights close by. I had to make an eyebrow to shield the sensor on the main unit. Now it works OK. Grizzly may have better CS...? but the Jet guys helped me out with that issue just fine.:yes:


Hook a pre-filter to the end that can be cleaned/blown out with an air hose or easily replaced. Will save of filter media. Something Like This. MERV 8 should do the trick.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Make your own*

I made this using a used furnace motor/fan (the motor has 4 speeds)that I bought from a HVAC shop. It has 2 -16 X 20 filters. I paid $50.00 for the motor/fan. Notice the remote switch. The filters are held inplace with siding "J" channel.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

Bob Willing said:


> I made this using a used furnace motor/fan (the motor has 4 speeds)that I bought from a HVAC shop. It has 2 -16 X 20 filters. I paid $50.00 for the motor/fan. Notice the remote switch. The filters are held inplace with siding "J" channel.
> 
> [/ATTACH]


Nice Job!! I will be doing similar with a freebie in-line fan from a fan vendor.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Loganville Tiger said:


> Nice Job!! I will be doing similar with a freebie in-line fan from a fan vendor.


Something to remember when you make yours keep at least 2" between the fan intake and the filter, otherwise you will not be using the complete area of the filter, only the dia of the fan intake.


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the Jet too for years now.
Very happy with it, seems like a well made unit.
Mine also runs quiet on slow speed.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use 2 20" square box fans with a 20" x 20" A/C filter on the input side, does a good job and filters can be gotten anywhere even wallyworld and the are cheap so are the fans Abt. $25.00 each.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we run 2 of the grizzly's in our shop. they do a quick job of cleaning the air, we don't run them full time. our shop is 25' x 75' x 12'. can't compare them to anything else, because thats all we have.


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a Powermatic #1200. It works well for me. I have around 900 sq ft of space. I like the remote, 3 speeds, along with the timer settings. I think I paid around 325-350.00 on sale a couple years ago.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Just subscribing, I am interested in getting a unit


----------

